# Overrated architects



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

what are the most overrated architects in the world overall in your opinion?


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Zaha Hadid.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Richard Gage. Screw that halfwit.

Then again nobody in their right mind likes him or even heard of him.


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Richard Gage.


What he built, actually? Looks like he is famous only for 9/11 conspiracy theories.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

Frank Gehry, Daniel Libeskind, Santiago Calatrava, Zaha Hadid, etc.


----------



## MrVillageIdiot (Nov 14, 2014)

Frank Gehry easily.


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

adolf loos (differently from the others I'm mentioning there's really nothing of his work or his ideas that I like)
frank gehry
daniel liebeskind
le corbusier
santiago calatrava 
rem khoolas

basically I agree a lot with this list:
http://www.archi-ninja.com/over-rated-architects-more-recognition-survey/

but at least aesthetically I like the work of Zaha Hadid.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Le Corbusier was a genius.


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

JMGA196 said:


> Le Corbusier was a genius.


His importance and influence (even on many architects I like) is unquestionable. Anyway I really dislike some of his most important works.
Especially the glorified Ville Savoye is a symbol of everything I dislike: cold, impersonal, antiseptic, alienating and without any care for the environment.
I vastly prefer architects who make buildings that are the exact opposite of that, even if they are not revolutionaries as Mr. Jeanneret.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I like unite d'habitation
it is a gorgeous commieblock made by le corbusier...:master::cheers::cheers2:








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unité_d'Habitation


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

mapece said:


> Especially the glorified Ville Savoye is a symbol of everything I dislike: cold, impersonal, antiseptic, alienating and without any care for the environment.
> .


Care for the environment? It's surrounded by lawn and trees.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Robert Stern is my pick. His stuff looks more 80s postmodernist rather than 20s art deco. He misses out some very easy ways to improve his buildings.


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Care for the environment? It's surrounded by lawn and trees.


For me it doesn't blend at all with the place (the choice of the omnipresent white for instance but even more the minimalistic aspect), and in general the phylosophy under the international style was exactly that of making of a style that was "international" (that means something built without caring for the pre-existing styles).
I don't like at all also the unitè d'habitation (but there are other buildings of him that I find more interesting).


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I still don't see how it disregards its surroundings if it has nothing but greenery around it. Anything looks good in nature.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Robert Stern is my pick. His stuff looks more 80s postmodernist rather than 20s art deco. He misses out some very easy ways to improve his buildings.


His smaller stuff, especially the buildings at universities, tend to be better then his bigger works in my opinion.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Robert Stern is my pick. His stuff looks more 80s postmodernist rather than 20s art deco. He misses out some very easy ways to improve his buildings.


Compared to starchitects ruining NYC, like Viñoly and his 432 Park Avenue sodomy stick, I beg to differ.



Highcliff said:


> I like unite d'habitation
> it is a gorgeous commieblock made by le corbusier...:master::cheers::cheers2:
> 
> 
> ...


Calling Unite d'Habitation a commieblock is an insult, especially since Le Corbusier was a staunch anti-communist.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

it is my mistake...I should have said concrete block...


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I still don't see how it disregards its surroundings if it has nothing but greenery around it. Anything looks good in nature.


I'm saying that it doesn't blend at all in my opinion. Nature is very rarely minimalistic, so an object with a minimalist look is in strong contrast with a place full of trees (I can't think of something less minimalist than a tree), and even the color is not taken from the chromatic palette of the place.


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

RegentHouse said:


> Calling Unite d'Habitation a commieblock is an insult, especially since Le Corbusier was a staunch anti-communist.


but still its so called rationalism was probably the prototype of those commieblocks.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

^^Well the Communists took his ideas of mass-production to build housing cheaply and facilitate police control.

Ironically, Le Corbusier's skyscrapers were intended for the wealthy, while the lower classes were to live in low-rise garden apartments on the periphery.


----------

